# Cape Lookout 11/03/16 - 11/06/16



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

A couple buddies and I are heading to Harkers Island right now. We are going to stay the night there to prepare (drink beer and eat pizza) for CALO. We are getting on the ferry at 8:30 tomorrow morning. I'm going to post lost of pics here and maybe some short videos throughout each day so keep checking back. 
If anyone is there right now and wants to PM me where the honey hole is we'll swing by and drop off a couple beers.


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Look forward to your reports. Stay safe and tight lines.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Catch em up. Word on the street is that some nice mullet have been caught.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

We're heading to Buxton today. You guys hold it down on the south end and we'll hold it down up north!  Have a great trip!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

enjoyed your reports last fall during the blow and rain. Be safe. looking forward to reports. - glenn


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The forecast just improved


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Catching bait


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Current situation


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Have been at the south sidea of the point for a couple hours. So far the crabs have been pretty hard on the cut bait. One flounder 14 15/16" and a couple pin fish are the only takers so far.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

Bait in the water?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We've seen birds diving on the North side of the point all the way between us and the cabins. We have not layed eyes on any schools though.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I liked this thread until I saw your Cowboys cup and Redskins tag. But good luck anyway!!


Go Eagles!!!!!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Murphy's Stout. I love beers with a widget in the can...........the Sam Addams Coffee Stout Nitro is pretty good, too.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We switched to the north side of the point. Still no blues, only a couple small blacks.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

nissan11 said:


>



Now that's what a living room should look like


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/LI7PaQ0.jpg


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice blacktip there.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yesterday was good. Lots of nice blues in the morning, enough for a good meal. I also caught my biggest red drum.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

More pics from yesterday


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

nissan11 said:


>


Long night!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The mullet are thick today about 15ft from the beach. Blues and pups are mixed in.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice drum!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Last night here, seeing what pork chops will do..


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the pics and report....how did the pork chop work?...good luck.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I didn't get any takers on the pork chop. I might try a slice of pepperoni pizza next time.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

nissan11 said:


> I didn't get any takers on the pork chop. I might try a slice of pepperoni pizza next time.


With Anchovies . . . LOL !


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Nisson - Where did you get the double rod sand spikes shown in some of your pictures?


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Nisson - Where did you get the double rod sand spike shown in your pictures?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I made them.


----------

